# The Covenant of Life Opened by Rev. Samuel Rutherford



## Mayflower (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone read :The Covenant of Life Opened by Rev. Samuel Rutherford ?

What does this work added towards Witsius and other reformed theologions whom have wriiten on covenant theology ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## Prufrock (Sep 13, 2009)

Ralph, it is a very useful work, and Rutherford discusses a wide range of topics in it. It can perhaps be tricky reading, however, as Rutherford has a style of his own, wherein it can be rather difficult sometimes to follow his logic. The work is mostly a compilation of treatments and disputes on various topics related to the Covenant, and not really a systematic, formal treatment of the concept.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually think it's a critical work to have - while Paul is correct in that it isn't really a systematic treatment of covenant theology, it does show clearly the streams of thought in an important Scottish Reformer, and I think it's particularly useful when put together with the likes of Witsius, Ball and Rollock to get a more comprehensive view of late 16th and 17th century covenant thought on the continent and in Britain.


----------

